# Question regarding papers?



## unknownskieswx (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello everyone. I had a question that someone might be able to help me on. Juno is my German Shepherd that I had got at 8 weeks. I got her without papers though. I wasn't to concerned back then with papers, but when I talked to the guy he had told me that the dad had AKC papers but the mom did not. 

When I went out to see the parents I did not doubt that they were not GSD. My mom had bred puppies most of my life but her dogs had been imported from Germany. To me I just wanted a GSD. 

Shes almost 8 months now and wanted to get your opinion on if you think she looks purebred and if there is anyway on getting her some kind of paperwork. I don't have the number anymore for the guy I had bought her from. The first picture I attached where she is laying down is when she was about 4-5 months and the second picture was when she was about 6 1/2 months. The one with her at the door

I would greatly appreciate your feedback.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sure, she can be pure-bred. Without papers, there is no way to tell for sure. No one here can say for sure. You really can't use her for breeding, not without paperwork to back up the claim that you are producing purebred puppies. 

There is no other reason for needing the dog to be pure-bred or have papers. Mixed breed dogs can participate in performance events if you get a CAR #. If you check the requirements at the AKC, you can probably get a PAL #. That will allow you to show your dog in performance events whether or not the show is opening it to mixed breed dogs. 

But if you need paperwork, then you should have bought a pup with papers. Any papers you get for the puppy at this point, well, they will probably will not be worth the parchment -- different registry like ACA or CKC (Continental Kennel Club). If the dam was not AKC or SV or CKC (Canadian Kennel Club), chances are there is no chance of getting papers on the puppy.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Without mom being registered she can't be registered and the only way you can obtain papers would be through the breeder.

But she is one pretty, happy looking girl!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah you can get a PAL# if you're interested in participating in AKC shows, but other than that there is no paperwork that you can get that says she's purebred. If you had the father's name you can check his paperwork but if the mother didn't have any paperwork there is no way of getting anything on your girl that proves her pedigree.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

The Purebred Alternative Listing through AKC also requires that she be spayed first. An application form is submitted, your vet signs that she is spayed and photgraphs are sent in. It is that simple. She can compete in performance events with this AKC program registration.


----------

